# black nails



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

I was wondering how many malts here have black nails my girl dont but i would think its desirable but not common


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I didn't know that maltese nails, being black, is desirable.
My malts' nails are light colored. Not black. I love their nails as it is :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

my malts have 1 or 2 black nails ,i find these nails very hard to clip


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Some malts have them and some not. There is no mention in the standard (AKC) so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Cosy said:


> There is no mention in the standard (AKC) so it doesn't really matter.


I thought so. If I am not mistaken, it is not mentioned in the FCI standard either.

Interesting question about the nail color though coz I had to double check in my mind (coz malts are not with me at the moment) about their nails colors lol... I am sure theirs are light colored:wub:


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

bentleys nails are light colored.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

The FCI standard says this:



> : Round, toes closed and arched; communal and digital pads should be black, *the nails should be also black or at least of a dark colour.
> *


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

One of my dogs has all light nails which are smaller and easier to clip. The other dog has a mixture, even a few of them are both light and dark on one nail. The pigmented ones are really difficult to clip. Her nails are also larger than Preston's, whom has light colored nails.


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

I was just thinking that it would be very good pigent and kind of pretty


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie and Tilly have light colored nails. Secret has brown nails.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Funny! Sasha's are black and I always thought there was something wrong with them. Lola's are mixed light and dark brown.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Interesting topic. I've always had Maltese with light translucent nails, which makes it easy to trim. However, Blaze's nails are very different, unusual (for me), but kinda pretty. They are light, translucent too but down the middle of the highest part of each nail is a fine black line....they are really actually pretty!

I've never taken him for a manicure, so I'm guessing he came that way!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I know it doesn't mention nail color in the AKC standard for Maltese, but it does in the Bichon Frise standard. It says that black nails a plus. My friend's Bolognese/Bolonka is kind of cream colored and has very black nails. I have always thought that they are very beautiful. But, DH, who is the official nail trimmer in the house, volunteered to trim Phoebe's nails and he hit the quick. Really, hard to trim those nails where you can't see the quick, but lots of breeds have black nails. Maybe you learn to estimate better when you get used to it. Phoebe has her nails done by pros now.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm interested to see a picture of a malt with black nails.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

poochie2 said:


> I'm interested to see a picture of a malt with black nails.


My first thought was a picture of a show dog. But you won't see the nails on a show Malt. That is probably why it isn't considered an asset.


----------

